# A better class of drug dealer in camden



## Louloubelle (Nov 23, 2006)

I fell almost inclined to write to my local paper about the brief exchange I had with a young drug dealer earlier today. 

Having lived in camden for years it's not unusual to be harrassed by youths offering cannabis on camden high street, just opposite the tube station. 

For a while I felt intimidated by them, they were very persistant and sometimes quite sleazy and foreward.  Walking along that bit of road could feel quite scary.  

For the last couple of years they haven't really bothered me an I put this down to them recognising me and realising that I wasn't interested in buying drugs from them.  I've also developed a style of walking quickly with my head down, just to save myself time and hassle.

Anyway earlier tonight I left the tube station and was walking along the road when a youth (and I mean very young, maybe 14 - 15 years old)  made that weird kissing / chirping sound they sometimes do and said "hey lady, you want skunk weed?"  

Impressed that he had called me 'lady' I relpied "no thank you"

to which he replied

"OK, sorry to bother you and have a nice evening"

"you too" I said

 

It was all very pleasant really. 

I hope he uses his interpersonal skills to do some worthwhile vocation instead of getting stabbed to death on the street


----------



## Pip (Nov 23, 2006)

That's nice! Kind of. 



> I hope he uses his interpersonal skills to do some worthwhile vocation instead of getting stabbed to death on the street


Yep, summed it up there.


----------



## Supine (Nov 23, 2006)

I say old chap, fancy a spot of crack?


----------



## Louloubelle (Nov 23, 2006)

Supine said:
			
		

> I say old chap, fancy a spot of crack?



Nah
the crack dealers are an older bunch, they sell in another road altogether (on my way home   )

I think that this lad was probably somalian

It's sad really, he was so polite I just hope he manages to not sink into a life of gangs and serious crime, but the fact he's there selling weed doesn't bode well for his future

another somailan lad was stabbed to death a few feet away by a rival gang not so long ago


----------



## lights.out.london (Nov 26, 2006)

Supine said:
			
		

> I say old chap, fancy a spot of crack?



I never indulge on a Sunday, Old Boy. Unless you have something especially good, of course.


----------



## DG55 (Nov 27, 2006)

Supine said:
			
		

> I say old chap, fancy a spot of crack?



Haha. Sums it up well old chum.

Bingo bongo.


----------



## joevsimp (Nov 27, 2006)

camden must be the only place where you can be offered skunk and an alpen bar within the same minute

sadly only the latter was a free s ample


----------



## shave (Nov 28, 2006)

I find the incessant asking quite a pain in the arse.  It was much the same the last time I went to Brixton, worse even.  Still like that?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 28, 2006)

shave said:
			
		

> I find the incessant asking quite a pain in the arse.  It was much the same the last time I went to Brixton, worse even.  Still like that?


I don't get this, why are people annoyed by it?


----------



## zenie (Nov 28, 2006)

Aww the dealers near me are quite nice really, they ask if I want any skunk I say no, and they say good evening to me. I think if you’re nice to them then that wont give them a reason to be a cunt. 

If you speak to people it also makes them realize you’re a person more and not just another money maker who they can try and rip off or mug.

I really fancy a joint actually..maybe I’ll get sorted out tonight then


----------



## shave (Nov 28, 2006)

*skunkweed, weed, skunk, yawn*




			
				sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> I don't get this, why are people annoyed by it?


Cos when I look them in the eye and say "No ta mate" oftentime there is attitude back, the prolonged eye contact, the screwing up of the nose, a grunt.  So unnecesary!  But come to think of it I hate the chuggers too, they annyoy the balls off me.  NO I don't want your mixed herb variety of skunk weed thankyou and nor do I wish to give you £2 a month either.  Just let me go from A to B without having to tell you these things four times before I even get to the lock, ffs!


----------



## kakuma (Nov 28, 2006)

and i bet they have really good homelives hahaha


----------



## Firky (Nov 28, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Aww the dealers near me are quite nice really, they ask if I want any skunk I say no, and they say good evening to me.



Yeah one of them offered me a spliff for free after he saw me getting mugged, bless him!


----------



## phildwyer (Nov 28, 2006)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> I don't get this, why are people annoyed by it?



Racism.


----------



## shave (Nov 28, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Racism.


Could you explain?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 28, 2006)

shave said:
			
		

> Cos when I look them in the eye and say "No ta mate" oftentime there is attitude back, the prolonged eye contact, the screwing up of the nose, a grunt.  So unnecesary!  But come to think of it I hate the chuggers too, they annyoy the balls off me.  NO I don't want your mixed herb variety of skunk weed thankyou and nor do I wish to give you £2 a month either.  Just let me go from A to B without having to tell you these things four times before I even get to the lock, ffs!


Why can't you just ignore them, you must find it tough in London with that kind of attitude...


----------



## shave (Nov 28, 2006)

Why can't I ignore them?  I can and I do.  I have to, because when I acknowledge them they typically respond in a way which makes me feel uncomfortable.  Added to which they regularly fleece those who choose to take them up.  Good guys!


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 28, 2006)

shave said:
			
		

> Could you explain?



Don't encourage him to. This is advice for your own good ...


----------



## phildwyer (Nov 28, 2006)

shave said:
			
		

> Could you explain?



Sure.  You ask why some people find the pretty harmless activity of skunk-saying so frightful.  The answer is simple.  Most drug dealers on the streets of London are black.  Many white people find it scary to be approached on the street by a black man.  They find it scary because they hold racist preconceptions of what black men are like.  That is why the fear and--yes--hatred of street-level skunk-sayers is racist.


----------



## phildwyer (Nov 28, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Don't encourage him to. This is advice for your own good ...



Fuck off William.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Nov 29, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Sure.  You ask why some people find the pretty harmless activity of skunk-saying so frightful.  The answer is simple.  Most drug dealers on the streets of London are black.  Many white people find it scary to be approached on the street by a black man.  They find it scary because they hold racist preconceptions of what black men are like.  That is why the fear and--yes--hatred of street-level skunk-sayers is racist.



Bollocks


----------



## poster342002 (Nov 29, 2006)

shave said:
			
		

> I find the incessant asking quite a pain in the arse.  It was much the same the last time I went to Brixton, worse even.  Still like that?


Yep - despite endless promises from the authorities to do something about it.


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 29, 2006)

I don't get annoyed by people offering me drugs in the street, unless they're particularly pushy, which is rare.  Tbh, the main thing that's stopped me buying off them on occasions when I've fancied a smoke is that most people just seem to end up with a small deal of mixed herbs for their tenner...


----------



## max_freakout (Nov 29, 2006)

i never have a problem with street-dealers, the anarchist part of me thinks they're actually a really good thing becauise they're a big "fuck you" to authority. in fact i feel more sorry for them about standing in the cold, and being harassed by the police.

As long as you are polite and courteous with them i doubt they would EVER hassle you, they're just trying to make money after all if it's clear you wont be giving them any they wont bother hassling you. 


*runs and hides from this thread*


----------



## poster342002 (Nov 29, 2006)

max_freakout said:
			
		

> i never have a problem with street-dealers, the anarchist part of me thinks they're actually a really good thing becauise they're a big "fuck you" to authority.


They're a big "fuck you" to ordinary people who just want to be able to walk along the street without being whistled and mumbled at. They _become_ a type of authority themselves over ordinary people in the same way that a school bully does.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 29, 2006)

shave said:
			
		

> Why can't I ignore them?  I can and I do.  I have to, because when I acknowledge them they typically respond in a way which makes me feel uncomfortable.


Then why is ignoring them such a pain in the arse?.


----------



## onemonkey (Nov 29, 2006)

joevsimp said:
			
		

> camden must be the only place where you can be offered skunk and an alpen bar within the same minute
> 
> sadly only the latter was a free s ample


the first one is always free


----------



## shave (Nov 29, 2006)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> Then why is ignoring them such a pain in the arse?.


It's possible for me to ignore their offer but not their presence.


----------



## phildwyer (Nov 29, 2006)

poster342002 said:
			
		

> They're a big "fuck you" to ordinary people who just want to be able to walk along the street without being whistled and mumbled at. They _become_ a type of authority themselves over ordinary people in the same way that a school bully does.



Someone should really start a thread called "Are Drug Dealers Bullies?"  Any volunteers?


----------



## miss giggles (Nov 29, 2006)

Richmond could do with some street dealers. It's been dry down here for months.


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 29, 2006)

max_freakout said:
			
		

> i never have a problem with street-dealers, the anarchist part of me thinks they're actually a really good thing becauise they're a big "fuck you" to authority.



Oh dear


----------



## Rohen (Nov 29, 2006)

I had no idea it was so openly offered

I cant afford it in anycase..


----------



## bertie (Dec 3, 2006)

poster342002 said:
			
		

> They _become_ a type of authority themselves over ordinary people in the same way that a school bully does.



Now this is clear thinking.


----------

